

Tree Tent Design - ChuckMcM
http://www.drewapenaar.nl/project.php?id=67

======
ChuckMcM
Ok saw this linked off the Toxel site and thought if anyone is looking for an
interesting Burning Man art/camp/idea this would be a cool one. Create some
otherworldly 'trees' and hang these bad boys from them. "Fruit of the Desert"
anyone?

